# New Tiels: Yoshi, Wall-E, Ginger, Tiki, Hawk, & Indy



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Finally I found the driver I needed for this computer on Sony's website so I can actually show you the tiels I mentioned before in the other section of the forum. First up is a picture of Yoshi that my hubby and I purchased from a breeder a few weeks ago. She is a big & beautiful pearl split to pied hen and will be a great breeder for us in producing show quality birds, even if she will bite a chunk out of your finger 










Then we have my baby Wall-E who we recently purchased from a successful bird breeder at a large fair we just went to. He is the pastel-face pied male that has the beak deformity I mentioned in another post of mine. I am pretty sure his enlarged nostril is noticeable in some of the pictures but he fluffs up so you can't see his beak problem. Anyways, he truly is a sweet bird and would love to spend all day on my shoulders 


































Then we have our brand new birds that a very nice experienced breeder sold us to help improve the show quality of our birds and they are just gorgeous birds. Ginger is the white-faced cinnamon pearl split to pied hen, Tiki is the amazing pastel-face pied bird, Indy is the gray male with the huge orange cheek patch who is split to recessive silver, and Hawk is the DYC gray male who has an orange bleeding to his cheek patch even though his siblings all had the normal bright yellow cheeks. I am guessing he is split to white-face while his siblings didn't inherit the split. Anyways, their head feathers seem to go on forever and they are some of the hugest birds I have seen. My pictures of Indy and Hawk stink so bear with me for the moment since they don't like people and we are a little too busy with Easter coming up to try and handle them enough to get some good shots. Anyways, enjoy 

*Ginger:*

































*Tiki w/ our white-faced hen, Eva (who never gets her pic taken):*

































*Crappy pictures of Indy & Hawk:*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all gorgeous  you lucked out


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

very pretty birds. i notice you are from illinois? where a bout? i had a heck of a time finding a breeder anywhere near me


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I always tell my hubby and we are really lucky to be able to find someone to sell us such great birds at such a great price. Plus, she wants us to come down and see her aviary along with a large bird fair/ show in July at some point. We are really excited to work with her and get our breeding plans started


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

ahall83 said:


> very pretty birds. i notice you are from illinois? where a bout? i had a heck of a time finding a breeder anywhere near me


Well, we are like 2 hours north of Urbana-Champaign and 2 hours SW of Chicago so in the middle of nowhere really . Where are you located?


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

i am by morris. bout 30 mins north of pontiac. haha i know all about the middle of nowhere. isnt that everything an hour or so south of chicago


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

ahall83 said:


> i am by morris. bout 30 mins north of pontiac. haha i know all about the middle of nowhere. isnt that everything an hour or so south of chicago


O wow, we must be really close actually. I am sure you have heard of Streator, IL then, which is not where we will be living for long but are temporarily set up in.


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah i surely know where that is. i have family there. although havent been there in yrs


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

ahall83 said:


> yeah i surely know where that is. i have family there. although havent been there in yrs


Yeah, I don't blame you for not being here, it isn't exactly the greatest place to be. As soon as my husband and I can get stable jobs, we want to move to Champaign since I went to school there and we already know our way around.


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

my town is worse. i live in a town of i think we are up to 800 people now its just under an hour north east of you. back at the end of feb beginning of march i was looking for a breeder and i couldnt find much of anything unless it was in chicago or the southern tip of illinois.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

ahall83 said:


> my town is worse. i live in a town of i think we are up to 800 people now its just under an hour north east of you. back at the end of feb beginning of march i was looking for a breeder and i couldnt find much of anything unless it was in chicago or the southern tip of illinois.


So are you close to Mendota then? We have some family there but we don't go there too often. We found many of the breeders we know through Hoobly, craigslist, ebayclassifieds, birdbreeders.com, and some other internet sites. Plus, we have just started attending any bird fairs/ shows that are reasonably close to this area. Through all those things, we have gotten to the point where we can finally start breeding on our own, thanks to the help of this wonderful breeder from southern IL too. Anyways, if you ever want another tiel in the future, maybe by then we will be all set up and will have babies available


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

no. i am just south of morris. i looked on ebay classified and on a few other sites that some people directed me to. no luck. haha yeah maybe you will. that would be good. lol. took me forever to find mine when i got him


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, when we first started with Lucy, we found her in a pet shop around here for 25 bucks. She was super sweet so we took the plunge without knowing too much about owning tiels. My hubby's uncle owns tiels but he doesn't know too much about them anyways. Through her being such an amazing bird, we ended up with such a huge flock. Right now, we actually have one small baby in the nestbox who was just born this morning and another one about to hatch anytime now. We will be selling both so if you know someone who is interested in a tiel then feel free to let me know. We usually sell at around 50-60$, maybe more depending on mutation, since we want to be reasonable. Anyways, it is nice to know that someone on this site can understand how hard it is around here in finding tiels and breeders since sometimes I feel like I am the only one with those problems


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

i got dante at a pet store in coal city for $99. highway robbery but i fell in love with him. hes a normal gray. any idea what the color mutations might be? i for surely do know how hard it is around here. although i am wondering if i just picked a bad time to want a tiel. and just noone had babies around at the time. like i said the only breeders i found were either chicago or north or the far southern tip of illinois. i found 3 at pet stores and out of the 3 dante was the only one that looked healthy.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow you have some gorgeous birds there!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Gosh, those 'tiels are gorgeous!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh my they are gorgeous


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for such nice comments of our birds :] Right now seems like nap time since they were just fed after being cleaned. 

@ ahall, yeah we spent that much for buddy, our cinnamon male split to pearl and I always vowed never to spend over 100 again unless it was for a dominant silver, DYCs, pastelfaces, or emeralds. Heck, my fallow female Foxy only cost me $30 at a breeder who just wanted out of breeding cockatiels. And I am sure many know that fallows usually cost way over $100. I will go check out Dante's pics and see what he looks like, but I can only imagine he is one handsome fellow


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

haha i meant the colors of your babies. although lookin at dante a few mins ago did bring up a question which i made a post about.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

ahall83 said:


> haha i meant the colors of your babies. although lookin at dante a few mins ago did bring up a question which i made a post about.


Woops, I thought you meant with him. I know all of my birds mutations actually but I don't want to type them all out since that would be a long list for 28 birds  But for these ones pictured, I have it listed within my long paragraph above their pictures. As for splits though, I have no clue about Wall-E since his eye shines a strange dark red/ plum color with the flash. Plus, I am sure there are other hidden mutations that I am unaware of as well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have a pied hen who's eyes flash reddish as well but she's just a normal pied not PF or anything.


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

how about the new born baby and the one on the way? any ideas what they will be?


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

ahall83 said:


> how about the new born baby and the one on the way? any ideas what they will be?


Well, the new born baby should be a pied from Squirt and Elvis and he should be a male. The new baby also just hatched this afternoon as well but I haven't really looked at the youngest one's eyes yet though so not sure. I am going to go take a pic of them now though and post it on Elvis and Squirt's breeding thread ;]

@ roxy, yeah some of my other birds eyes shine red too so I am thinking that it might just be the flash making it weird.


----------

